
How Russians Trolls Won American Hearts and Minds - hashamali
https://qz.com/1284222/russian-facebook-ads-were-barely-targeted-and-they-were-still-hugely-effective/
======
dethswatch
I too explain my failures by blaming the ignorance, or possibly stupidity, of
other people.

If only they knew what I know, and thought the way I do.

Those poor, poor dolts. May they find enlightenment one day.

Surely it will be the death of our nation if they don't.

------
sajjangohal
great stuff

